
Things that are not strings - w1nter
https://frantic.im/no-strings
======
sukilot
TL;DR: use a programming language that has data types. That's it.

~~~
Meph504
you summed this up rather nicely, I was coming to post something similar.

His premise "things are things, not strings" things as he calls them, become
more than strings in their usage, not transport, so things aren't "things"
until you attempt to use them, until them, they are just data being
transported from one place to the other, and the sender can not always know
what system will accept them, so strings are a safe bet, if both sides are
aware, and account for it.

